# Can anyone help explain the look/breed of my pitbull?



## Micha. (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I recently got a puppy. I've previously owned pitbulls but I have to say, with this pitbull puppy I can not determine how it will look once he is full grown. He looks a little different to me, which makes me question if he really is full pitbull. He has a very big body but very little head. His head doesn't "match" his body, in my perspective. His paws look a little big which make me think that he might be a big boy. His parents look like full Pitbulls. They are regular pits, not small but not big and ripped like those big bulky once. Micha (My Pitbull) was the only one out of his litter that had this type of head and body. With the exception of one other puppy but the other puppies head matched the body. Has anyone out there owned a puppy that looks like Micha? If so pictures of how you think he might grow up to be would be greatly appreciated or any type of feedback or knowledge. I'm just curious to know how he will look once he gets older. He barely turned 3 months.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9014051223/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9015245062/in/photostream/

I have attached some photos of him

I was originally going to get this beautiful female pup named Callie (Brown and white) but ended up falling in love with Micha (My-Cah)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9017781820/lightbox/

Here are the parents. Dad

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9016591603/lightbox/
Mom

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9017781330/lightbox/


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

He does have big feet , puppies go through awkward growing stages.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

peds? age? but 1 thang you need to do is take that choker off him unless you on the other end of it! potential accident rite thar. aint gittin in to the whats and kinds lol.


----------



## Micha. (Jun 11, 2013)

back2basics said:


> He does have big feet , puppies go through awkward growing stages.


Yeah, when I first saw him that is what i noticed (BIG AKWARD FEET LOL). For a moment, it almost looked to me like he can have great dane in him or something along those lines because of his feet lol. I've never had a puppy with his legs. I love him already though, he is so mellow and loving. I barely got him and i already taught him how to sit, stay, lay, wait and come. My previous pitbull of 2+ years was taken by who knows who and he resembles her so much and is smart, loving and mellow just like her so it makes me love him even more lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My aunt has some Great Danes and for some reason that pup looks soooo much like them it's crazy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Micha. (Jun 11, 2013)

welder said:


> peds? age? but 1 thang you need to do is take that choker off him unless you on the other end of it! potential accident rite thar. aint gittin in to the whats and kinds lol.


That will definitely come off, that is what he came with when i got him. I'm all for harnesses, even when they are full grown I bought him an AKC harness so he will have that on today. I have pictures of his dad and mom so I will post those up if it helps. I was just curious to know what he would look like once he is full grown cause he's a different looking little fella lol. Micha just turned 3 months.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

First off pit bull is two words not one  and does your pup have a pedigree to look at? If not then there's no way of knowing what breed of dog you have, our guess will be as good as anyone's else's. another point I'd like to touch on, there is no such thing as different kinds or types of pit bulls. They are either American Pit Bull Terriers or they're not. The APBT is not a big dog they generally range from 30-60lbs. Those bigger bulkier "pits" your describing are not pit bulls at all, they are American Bullies which are their own separate breed.


----------



## Micha. (Jun 11, 2013)

kg420 said:


> First off pit bull is two words not one  and does your pup have a pedigree to look at? If not then there's no way of knowing what breed of dog you have, our guess will be as good as anyone's else's. another point I'd like to touch on, there is no such thing as different kinds or types of pit bulls. They are either American Pit Bull Terriers or they're not. The APBT is not a big dog they generally range from 30-60lbs. Those bigger bulkier "pits" your describing are not pit bulls at all, they are American Bullies which are their own separate breed.


Thanks for stating that, i didn't know American Bullies were what they were called. They looked like Pit Bulls <---  to me except with huge heads and big chest. (This whole time I thought breeders were just breeding the bulkiest pit bulls together to create bulky pups lol) So is that a new breed they are creating or has it always been around? I've never heard of them. As you stated American Pit Bulls are usually up to about 60lbs and thats what I always thought too...... I was just looking to see if anyone on these forums had a dog that looked like mine when it was puppy to see if they had current pictures of there full grown dog now so i could get an idea.... I know that without a pedigree there is no way in knowing... I was looking for more of suggestions or ideas of how my puppy might turn out but i might just have to wait and see


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American Bullies are a fairly newer breed but they have been around since the early 90's. it gets really confusing when people use pit bull in their kennel name or they use the UKC papers that state APBT. Since UKC and ADBA don't recognize AmBullies any one registered with them comes back with papers stating APBT as the breed. it's a confusing thing at first but I think there's some really good threads on this up in the Bullies 101 section. 

How old is your pup btw? She looks like she's going through a growth spurt. Mine went through some and looked all long legged and gangly for a bit before he balanced out. He's still pretty leggy but he's long too so it balances out ok.


----------



## Micha. (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweet, I'll check it out. I wouldn't mind learning a little more.

My pups a boy. Micha sounds like a female name but it's actually a males name lol. He just turned 3 months this week. I'm hoping he doesn't get too big.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry about that. He's adorable. And yea it's a hard guess but the 4 month guess is usually pretty close. You'd take the weight he's at, at 4 months and double it to guesstimate about how big he'll be.


----------



## Micha. (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you Awesome, I'll try that the 4th month.


----------

